# Electric Furnace Issues



## tanbmy18 (2 mo ago)

Hello, I am in need of serious assistance. A few weeks ago, I started up the electric furnace to make sure things were working, and the thing wouldn't shut off when the thermostat stopped calling for heat. I tried removing the thermostat from it's housing. I tried shutting the breaker off and turning it back on. No matter what, as long as it had power to it, it would run constantly. So I replaced the sequencers and limit switches. Now the blower shuts off when the furnace tells it to. But when I stand next to it, I hear a faint humming sound coming from the heating elements (it sounds like when the heating elements kick on) and it won't stop. I stuck my hand against the panel in front of the heating elements and it's pretty hot, but I didn't feel like it was screaming. Still a little concerned about it coming into the winter months that something may be wrong. I'd hate to burn my house down, and I really hate the thought of buying more kerosene for our space heater. Thanks for any help in advance.


----------

